# Port Mansfield - JP Griffon Charity Tourney



## Korajun (Nov 22, 2010)

We fished last Friday and Saturday participating in a great memorial tournament.

We stuck with the same spot for 2 days in a row and had a blast catching them. All trout and the majority of the reds were caught on tops with a few reds caught on spoons.

I wanted to thank the tournament organizers for a fun event.


----------



## Korajun (Nov 22, 2010)

And of course our guide Sonny Hinojosa. He put us on them. Great job Sonny!!


----------

